# Bon Jon Pass Out?



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Anyone ever ridden this route?

Curious if its a MTB/Singetrack route, or if a suitably equipped gravel/adventure rig would suffice?

racecascadia


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

Since the event was cancelled, some friends and I did it on our own on the planned day. Our group was one MTB and 3 gravel/adventure rigs. The first dozen or so miles was definitely adventurous. Some primitive doubletrack, and a bunch of route finding. After that the roads were in good shape and easy to navigate. We had cloud cover, so no idea if Bon Jon pass is as scenic as reported. It's a pleasant climb and leads to a fun descent. Sequim Bay state park works well to stage out of.


----------

